# Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?



## sendener (3. Juli 2009)

ja wie das thema schon hei´ßt frage ich mich was tun wenn man so große fängt? macht man nur ein foto und lässt den großen ins wasser oder nimmt man ihn mit?


----------



## gründler (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*

Das beste ist man hält die Goschen,und handelt nach eigenen Verstand,wie der aussieht ist von Kopf zu Kopf unterschiedlich.

Willst du es ausführlich so geh auch die Suchfunktion und such das thema C&R,1300 Beiträge zum thema C&R warum weshalb wieso..........

lg


----------



## Hanno (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*

Ich sag nur zwei Sachen dazu:
1.: Wenn du in einem Jahr 15kg Karpfen gegessen hast, willst du das Zeug nie mehr sehen!
2.: Denk mal an die Wichtigkeit dieses Fisches für den Nachwuchs!!! Wie viele tausend Eier der ablaicht will ich garnicht wissen!|bigeyes|bigeyes

Abgesehen davon finde ich sowieso, dass Karpfen viel zu schön sind, um sie umzubringen...... Ich bring das einfach nicht fertig, grade bei so alten Fischen!
Besser man fängt sich mit der Feeder oder so nen paar Satzis, die schmecken eh tausend mal besser!|wavey:
lg Hanno


----------



## FoolishFarmer (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*



Hanno schrieb:


> 1.: Wenn du in einem Jahr 15kg Karpfen gegessen hast, willst du das Zeug nie mehr sehen!
> 2.: Denk mal an die Wichtigkeit dieses Fisches für den Nachwuchs!!!


1. falsch
2. falsch

Und bevor hier noch mehr Unfug geschrieben wird, wär´s gut wenn ihr euch ein wenig durch die Board-Literatur lest:
zu 1.: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=154945&highlight=gro%DFe+karpfen+verwerten
zu 2.: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=153451&highlight=gro%DFe+karpfen+verwerten
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=148139&highlight=gro%DFe+karpfen+verwerten&page=2

Dies ist nur ein winzig-kleiner Auszug aus der umfangreichen Sammlung hier im AB. Zu diesen Themen haben viele Leute auch bereits öfter das gleiche geschrieben. Da gibt es auch nicht mehr allzu viel Neues zu berichten.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*



sendener schrieb:


> ja wie das thema schon hei´ßt frage ich mich was tun wenn man so große fängt? macht man nur ein foto und lässt den großen ins wasser oder nimmt man ihn mit?



Das bleibt dir überlassen, falls du jedoch gezielt auf Großkarpfen gefischt hast und ihn dann zurücksetzt, dann würde ich es nicht an die Große Glocke hängen, da in Deutschland verboten.

Generell musst du dir überlegen wie du einen so großen Fisch verwerten könntest. Vor allem bei diesem Wetter und in stehenden Gewässern ist anzunehmen, dass ein Fisch dieser Größe schlammig schmeckt. 
Bist du außerdem in der Lage einen so großen Fisch zuzubereiten? Schaffst du es ihn zeitig zu verzehren? Es ist auch schade wenn man einen Fisch in der Kühltruhe schlecht werden lässt.
Ich würde ihn momentan nicht mitnehmen.
Als Großfamilienvater, oder Angler mit Räuchertonne und anrückender Gartenparty mit Fisch aus einem Nicht-Muffelgewässer vermutlich schon.

Es gibt auch Methoden Muffelfische zuzubereiten (einlegen in Buttermilch, befreien von Fett etc.), ich habe jedoch noch keine ausprobiert.


----------



## sendener (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Das bleibt dir überlassen, falls du jedoch gezielt auf Großkarpfen gefischt hast und ihn dann zurücksetzt, dann würde ich es nicht an die Große Glocke hängen, da in Deutschland verboten.
> 
> Generell musst du dir überlegen wie du einen so großen Fisch verwerten könntest. Vor allem bei diesem Wetter und in stehenden Gewässern ist anzunehmen, dass ein Fisch dieser Größe schlammig schmeckt.
> Bist du außerdem in der Lage einen so großen Fisch zuzubereiten? Schaffst du es ihn zeitig zu verzehren? Es ist auch schade wenn man einen Fisch in der Kühltruhe schlecht werden lässt.
> ...


ok super danke, das war nur eine frage ich habe noch nie so einen großen gefangen, und das größte war mal 6kg. aber ich liebe karpfen. danke für die info.


----------



## sendener (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*

sorry das ich nich gesucht habe, dachte nicht das ich etwas finde, ja ich werde das nächste mal die sufu benutzen. danke nochmals.


----------



## BARSCH123 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*

ich würde ihn wieder schwimmen lassen den warum so einen riesen fisch der viel leich produziert mitnehmen wen man die kleinen satz karpfen manchmal in massen fängt und sie auch eine gute portions größe haben #6

lg christopher (14)

wenn ich einen see seh , brauch ich kein meer meer


----------



## hecq (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*



sendener schrieb:


> ja wie das thema schon hei´ßt frage ich mich was tun wenn man so große fängt? macht man nur ein foto und lässt den großen ins wasser oder nimmt man ihn mit?



Wenn ich so eine Frage lese, frage ich mich warum du fischen gehst.


----------



## sendener (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*



hecq schrieb:


> Wenn ich so eine Frage lese, frage ich mich warum du fischen gehst.


dann lies nich, kannst doch keinen 20 kg karpfen fressen, is doch zu viel fett dran.


----------



## Fury87 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*

Was ist das für eine frage??????????? |kopfkrat 

Aber ICH würde ihn wieder zurücksetzen!


----------



## Quappenjäger (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*

schwimmen lassen. wenn du mal nen 45 cm hast räuchern!! echt legger. bis ca. 3 kg nehme ich schon mal mit. alles darüber darf weiterleben.


----------



## Micha:R (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*

mal kurz of topic : kann mir einer sagen wielang man fisch in der  kühltruhe lagern kann.... ?  hab noch  nen hecht  vom september drinne .. is der noch  essbar ? ;+


----------



## Student (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*



dj_schränzchn schrieb:


> hab noch  nen hecht  vom september drinne .. is der noch  essbar ? ;+



Ja, klar kannst du den noch essen. Aber viel länger würde ich jetzt nicht warten, gleichwohl ich schon ältere Fische zu spät wieder gefunden (und gegessen) habe - kann bei großen Kühltruhen ja mal passieren


----------



## Micha:R (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*

danke dir    dann wird er in laufe der woche gebraten ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*

Hab das mal aus den PLZ - Foren ins Karpfenforum verschben - thematisch wohl besser passend..


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*

Was soll passieren? Hab letzte Woche 'nen Zander von Juni 2008 gegessen, war völlig i.O.


----------



## Micha:R (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*

na denn passt es  ja


----------



## Horneff (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*

Ganz klar wenn der wunden hat irgentwie sauber machen z.B mit Korda Carp Kit und dann gleich in sein Eliment frei lassen.


----------



## fishingexpert87 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*

hallo erstmal ein fangen ...:m aber ich würde es nicht übers herz bringen....erst garkein gedanken darüber  verschwenden .... wer isst bitte auch so ein "fleischbatzen" auf?#d


----------



## Gunnar. (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*

_Hallo Eduard,_

_Hir nochmal ne kleine Info zum Modergeschmack._
_ Dieser Geschmack entsteht durch die Futteraufnahme. Die darin enthaltenen Algen , Bakterien sondern im Fett des Fisches Metylisobeneol u. Geosimin ab. Will man diese Fische essen kann man sie einige Tage im Frischwasser hältern. Nach 2-3 Tagen sind se "sauber".Generell ist aber  das das nicht zwingend abhängig ist von der Gewässerart , Jahrezeit oder Größe des Fisches. Ein 3 pfünder kann davon genauso betroffen sein wie ein 30 pfünder. Wenn du aus einem Gewässer schonmal nen Fisch entnommen und gegessen hast  ....... und der Fisch war ok, dann kannst du davon ausgehen das die anderen Fische auch ok. sind. Umgekehrt ist es dann aber leider auch der Fall. Aber 100%ige Sicherheit gibts da auch nicht._

_Ach ja , ist zwar alles ne Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks , aber die Aussage das große Karpfen generell nicht schmecken , aus was für Gründen auch immer , ist Falsch . Sollte dir mal jemand dieses Märchen auftischen frag ihn mal wieviel 30-40 pfünder er schon gegessen hat............... Die allermeisten wissen  garnicht wovon sie reden._

_Zur eigentlichen Frage , was tun mit so einem großen Fisch...,_
_Für mich stellen sich dabei 3 grundlegende Fragen._
_1.  Ich entnehme nur Fische in der Größe von abc bis xyz. ........ passt der gefangene Fisch darein??_
_2. Kann ich diesen Fisch verwerten? _
_3. Kann dieses Gewässer eine Entnahme eines Fisches in dieser Größe verkraften? ( dabei muß man natürlich den Bestand kennen)._

_Nur wenn ich alle drei Fragen mit "Ja" beantworten kann , wird der Fisch entnommen_

_Mit einwenig  Weitsicht und Überlegung wirst du sicher die für dich richtige Entscheidung treffen. Wenn andere dich beinflussen wollen , bedenke zwar deren Argumente , aber entscheiden tust du selber_


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*



> wer isst bitte auch so ein "fleischbatzen" auf


Ich. Geräuchert (kalt, vorher beizen, "Karpfenschinken"). Erstklassig!!


----------



## Gunnar. (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*

Ich auch , geräuchert...... lecker lecker!!


----------



## Stachelritter86 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*

Prinzipiell würd ich sagen, man kann auch solch einen Fisch entnehmen - Wenn man ihn sinnvoll verwerten kann. Und der Plan zur Verwertung sollte schon vor Entnahme feststehen. Niemand hat was davon, wenn der Fisch dann in der Gefriertruhe vor sich hingammelt. 

Wenn man gerne die Zubereitungsarten mag, die Thomas beschrieben hat und auch die nötige Infrastruktur (Räucherofen usw.) besitzt, ist einer sinnvollen Verwertung nichts entgegenzusetzen. 

Ich hab auch nichts dagegen, wenn man einen oder zwei Fische in der Kühltruhe zwischenlagert. Aber wenn jemand (ich unterstell das hier niemandem!) einen Fisch entnimmt um ihn daheim vorzeigen zu können und dann Katzenfutter draus macht, hab ich dafür kein Verständnis...

beste Grüße
Markus


----------



## fishingexpert87 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*

naja muss ja kein 15 kilo fisch zum essen sein! aber jedem das seine!....ich finde das gefühl geiler wenn er wieder schwimmt !!!!!!!!:vik: dann fühle i mich jud


----------



## Micha:R (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*



fishingexpert87 schrieb:


> hallo erstmal ein fangen ...:m aber ich würde es nicht übers herz bringen....erst garkein gedanken darüber  verschwenden .... wer isst bitte auch so ein "fleischbatzen" auf?#d




 war kla dat von dir sowas kommen muss    ach ja markus  meiner du bist mir schon so  einer.....   hast immer noch  net  deine hörner  abgenommen ? #d  männlische zicke |rolleyes  soory für of topic


----------



## FoolishFarmer (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*

Hat eigentlich irgendwer die Links angeklickt, die ich oben gepostet hab?!?


----------



## Micha:R (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*

hmm #c  ick  schau mal rein


----------



## Micha:R (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich. Geräuchert (kalt, vorher beizen, "Karpfenschinken"). Erstklassig!!





#6  so  siehts aus   geräuchert is dat  eine lecke  ich  finde   das  schmeckt schon fast  so  wie schweine schinken :l


----------



## sendener (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich irgendwer die Links angeklickt, die ich oben gepostet hab?!?


ja hab ich danke dafür, hab mich mal durchgelesen.


----------



## Yoshi (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> 1. falsch
> 2. falsch
> 
> Und bevor hier noch mehr Unfug geschrieben wird, wär´s gut wenn ihr euch ein wenig durch die Board-Literatur lest:
> ...



Oh mann, was für ein Kluggesch..... hier. Zum Glück bist du allwissend und hast voll Plan von der Sache. Kannst aber auch nur zitieren, mehr nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*

Immerhin zitiert er, was der Diskussion inhaltlich dienlich ist, während Du leider nur Deinem Benutzertitel gerecht wirst und inhaltlich gar nichts beiträgst.....
Und laut der Boardregeln haben solche persönlichen Angriffe hier nix zu suchen..


----------



## ernie1973 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*



fishingexpert87 schrieb:


> naja muss ja kein 15 kilo fisch zum essen sein! aber jedem das seine!....ich finde das gefühl geiler wenn er wieder schwimmt !!!!!!!!:vik: dann fühle i mich jud


 
Ich würde mich dann als wahrer Karpfenfreund (=Freund der noch oder wieder schwimmenden Karpfen) dann doch konsequenterweise noch viel besser fühlen, wenn ich ihn garnicht erst gedrillt hätte (Streß) und ihm den Haken im Maul erspart hätte (Verletzung & Risiko von Infektionen!).

Davon abgesehen liefert ein 15 KG Karpfen nach meiner Einschätzung lediglich 8-9 KG verwertbares Fleisch / Filet!

Das kann man gut portionieren und dann portionsweise räuchern, braten, fritieren usw.!

Ich fange relativ oft mehr Fisch, als ich alleine essen kann und will; ich habe aber eine große Familie, so dass es oft gemeinsame Fischessen mit insgesamt 11 Leuten gibt.

Wenn ich z.B. mal am Forellenpuff 25-30 forellen an einem Tag fange, dann kriegen wir diese mit max. 2 x Räuchern auch verputzt!

Mein Vater räuchert ganz großartig und es ist jedesmal einm Highlight, wenn wir alle zusammen kommen und lecker Fisch essen!

Auch ein 15 kg Karpfen wäre dann kein Problem. 

Ernie


----------



## olafson (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*



Horneff schrieb:


> Ganz klar wenn der wunden hat irgentwie sauber machen z.B mit Korda Carp Kit und dann gleich in sein Eliment frei lassen.




davor nicht das OP-Werkzeuge Sterilisieren vergessen. würdest du bei dir auch nicht wollen ( Ärztepfusch |abgelehn )


----------



## Silurid666 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Oh mann, was für ein Kluggesch..... hier. Zum Glück bist du allwissend und hast voll Plan von der Sache. Kannst aber auch nur zitieren, mehr nicht.




hmm,
allwissend bin ich zwar nicht, aber ich kann auch ein bischen kug********n:

- es war ein post bezüglich der produktivität und nachwuchs: ein karpfen produziert im schnitt 250.000 eier pro kg körpergewicht

ergo - bei einem karpfen von 10 kg wären das nach adam riese 2.500.000 stück|kopfkrat

wenn man einen fisch nicht mitnehmen möchte und dabei auf die reproduktion der tiere acht gibt sollte man wissen, dass man ein ungefähres maximalalter von vierzig jahren in betracht ziehen sollte und die qualität des rogens-folglich auch der nachwuchs drastisch abnimmt im letzten drittel des karpfenlebens.

karpfen werden mit drei jahren laichreif und haben dabei ein ungefähres gewicht von zwei bis drei kilo - daraus folgt, dass ein karpfen von 10 kilo schon desöfteren in die verlegenheit kam seine gene an die aussenwelt weiterzugeben...

letzten endes muss jeder mit seinem eigenen gewissen ausmachen ob knüppel auf den kopf oder c&r...
(wenn man die besatzmethoden einiger vereine anschaut ist c&r häufig unsinnig) 

zu guter letzt:
schon mal frittierte karpfenkoteletts probiert? echt lecker - auch vom zwanzigpfünder - letztes jahr probiert:m

einfach über nacht in leichte salzlake legen und dann je nach stückgrösse die garzeit variieren..

mfg|wavey:


----------



## Yoshi (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Immerhin zitiert er, was der Diskussion inhaltlich dienlich ist, während Du leider nur Deinem Benutzertitel gerecht wirst und inhaltlich gar nichts beiträgst.....
> Und laut der Boardregeln haben solche persönlichen Angriffe hier nix zu suchen..



Ups, den Aufpasser hatte ich ganz vergessen, sorry!

Aber mal Klartext, a) zum Thema Nachwuchs: Eines unserer Vereinsgewässer (Kiesgrube) wurde z.B. vor 30 Jahre bei seiner Entstehung mit 1000 Kg K2 Schuppenkarpfen als einzige Besatzmaßnahme besetzt, danach wurde der See Nautrschutzgebiet und von der fischerreilichen Nutzung ausgeschlossen und erst vor 2 Jahren wieder freigegeben. Jetzt schwimmen dort noch ca. 40 Schuppis rum, die, wenn man sie fängt ab 22 Pf aufwärts haben. ABER: Man fängst auf vereinzelt Fische um die 2-5 Pf., was darauf schließen lässt, dass Karpfen sehr wohl ableichen und Nachwuchs produziert haben.

b) Geschmack: Mag ja sein, dass ein modriger Fisch nach 2-4 Tagen Wässern wieder gut schmeckt, ABER dazu muss er ja lebend gehältert werden. Wie vereinbart sich das bitte mit dem Tierschuzgesetz?

Hab ich was falsch interpretiert? Dann klärt mich auf!


----------



## Thecatfisch (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*



sendener schrieb:


> ja hab ich danke dafür, hab mich mal durchgelesen.



Alle ?

Hasste das geschaft #6:q


----------



## Yoshi (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*



Silurid666 schrieb:


> hmm,
> letzten endes muss jeder mit seinem eigenen gewissen ausmachen ob knüppel auf den kopf oder c&r...
> (wenn man die besatzmethoden einiger vereine anschaut ist c&r häufig unsinnig)



Da hast du wohl recht (seufz). Leider hat die Stadt uns Angler, besser gesagt die Fische als Schuldig für die Wassertrübung ausfindig gemacht und uns somit nur einen Minimalbesatz von 500 KG Fisch für dieses Jahre gestattet (bei 72 Hektar Gesamtwässerfläche!). Wenn man zusätzlich noch unsere Fischmafia bedenkt, die alleine letztes Jahr wesentlich mehr Karpfen entnommen (aufgeschrieben) hat als eingesetzt wurde, kann man sich den Rest denken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*

OT ein:


> besser gesagt die Fische als Schuldig für die Wassertrübung ausfindig gemacht und uns somit nur einen Minimalbesatz von 500 KG Fisch für dieses Jahre


Dazu gibts holländische Studien, dass gerade Karpfen extrem das Wasser trüben.
Die hatten in gleich großen, nebeneinander liegenden Teichen einmal nur Karpfen und einmal Raub- und Weissfische. Die Teiche hatten untereinander Verbindung, waren aber abgesperrt, so dass die Fische nicht durchkonnten.

Überall wo Karpfen drin waren, war es extrem trüb, wo keine waren, war das Wasser sehr klar.

Insofern solltet ihr eure Stadt davon überzeugen, dass sie ruhig Fische einsetzen können, nur eben keine Karpfen, wenn sie nicht so trübes Wasser wollen..

OT aus


----------



## Silurid666 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*

[FONT=&quot]
das ist inhaltlich der besagte paragraph aus dem tierschutzgesetz wie ich es kenne[/FONT]:
[FONT=&quot]
*"Niemand darf einem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen, Leid oder Schäden zufügen"
* 
das schöne/unschöne daran ist ja, dass man sich in der deutschen gesetzgebung des häufigeren in einer schwammigen grauzone befindet. der § ist auf verschiede art und weise zu interpretieren und demnach in gewisse richtungen "ausreizbar".
da ich fische betreffend doch ein klein wenig verständnis habe(zumindest glaube ich das), interpretiere ich persönlich den § auf diese diskussion - hältern von karpfen zum späteren verzehr - bezogen folgendermassen:

- vernünftiger grund: ich möchte den fisch essen - geht aber nicht wenn ich ihn nicht hältere

- schmerzen: wissenschaftlich bewiesen - fische sprüren keinen schmerz - (äussert sich in "stress")
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
- schäden: bis auf eventuelle leichte schleimschichtirritationen beim transport keine - bekommt der fisch auch, wenn er mal zu heftig durchs schilf schwimmt(z.b. in der laichzeit - ist vertretbar) - zudem ist es tägliche praxis, dass fische lebend transportiert werden, z.b. für besatzmassnahmen...

- leid: ist kein konkret fassbarer auf den fisch beziehbarer begriff, da dafür die hirnpartien fehlen um "seelische grausamkeiten" zu verarbeiten- vergleiche ich mit den schmerzen... 

- - zudem ist weiterer stress vermeidbar, indem das behältnis/die hälterung für die dauer dunkel gehalten wird...

naja, soweit dazu|rolleyes

p.s. (jedem anderen steht es frei seine eigene meinung darüber zu haben)[/FONT]


----------



## Silurid666 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> :
> 
> 
> Überall wo Karpfen drin waren, war es extrem trüb, wo keine waren, war das Wasser sehr klar.
> ...



jepp - so sieht es aus...
wenn doch etwas für die karpfenfreaks besetz werden soll, kann man zur not auch ein paar graskarpfen einsetzen - die gründeln praktisch nicht...


----------



## Yoshi (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*

Ach Thomas, dass ist bei und doch blos alles Politik .
Irgend eine neue EU-Verordnung scheibt vor, dass die max .Sichttiefe bei 1,20m liegen muss. Als mögl. Verursacher der ab- und zu auftretenden Gweässertrübung standen zu Auswahl a) Badegäste (im Sommer bis zu 3000/Tag), b) Wildgänse (große Population, alles verschissen), c9 die Firma, die dort noch aktiv Kies abbaut oder d) die Angler. Jetzt darfst du mal raten, warum die Angler letztendlich die Dummen sind....


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*



Silurid666 schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT][FONT=&quot]- schmerzen: wissenschaftlich bewiesen - fische sprüren keinen schmerz - (äussert sich in "stress")
> [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
> - leid: ist kein konkret fassbarer auf den fisch beziehbarer begriff, da dafür die hirnpartien fehlen um "seelische grausamkeiten" zu verarbeiten- vergleiche ich mit den schmerzen...
> [/FONT]




Da du kein Karpfen bist, sondern ein Mensch, und die vielen Wissenschaftler ebenso, ist es letztendlich eben NICHT beweisbar, ob ein Fisch Schmerzen oder Leid empfindet oder eben nicht. 

Ansonsten: Dass ein Karpfen ablaicht und sich der Laich dann auch noch entwickelt, dürfte die große Ausnahme sein, zumindest in unseren "freien" Gewässern. In meinem Fluss laichen die Karpfen sehr lautstark ab, aber komischerweise fängt man NIE einen mit 15 - 20 cm. Warum wohl nicht?

Wo ist eigentlich das Problem? Wenn jemand einen 15 kg Karpfen essen will (ich will es nicht), dann soll er ihn halt mitnehmen.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Zum Glück bist du allwissend und hast voll Plan von der Sache.


Danke. Ganz so schlau hätte ich mich persönlich zwar nicht eingeschätzt, aber offenbar hab ich mehr Kenntniss der Thematik als Du. Vielleicht liest Du Dir die Links nochmal in Ruhe durch, vielleicht versuchst Du auch mal den Inhalt zu verstehen.... aber ich fasse es auch gern nochmal kurz zusammen:

*Das Argument "15kg+ Karpfen sind besonders wichtig für die Arterhaltung" ist genauso falsch, wie das Argument "15kg+ Karpfen schmecken nicht".
*Beides habe ich in den Links ausreichend begründet.

Natürlich kann sich auch ein 50-Pfund schwerer Karpfen noch vermehren (hat nie jemand irgendwo bezweifelt). Keinesfalls jedoch ist das Erbgut oder der Laich des 50-Pfünders hochwertiger als von einem 10-Pfünder. Ganz im Gegenteil - die Qualität des Laiches nimmt mit zunehmender Größe wieder ab (Proteinmangel im Laich).
Die Problematik des Karpfens an sich für die meisten Gewässer ist wiederum ein ganz anderes Thema - genauso wie Fischbesatz an sich. |rolleyes
Aber danach wurde hier nicht gefragt.


----------



## Siermann (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*

Das ist wieder ein Thread der kein ENDE nehmen wird ;(
WENN du so einen Karpfen gefangen hast , mache was du für richtig hählst, häng es aber nicht an die große Glocke wen du in mitnehmen möchtest sondern machs einfach !
Wichtig ist das das Gewässer  es verkraften kann und du mit deinem Gewissen auch vereinbaren kannst!

Trotzdem wäre ich für C&R bei Karpfen ab 10 pfd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

lg tim


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Wenn man zusätzlich noch unsere Fischmafia bedenkt, die alleine letztes Jahr wesentlich mehr Karpfen entnommen (aufgeschrieben) hat als eingesetzt wurde, kann man sich den Rest denken.



Seh es positiv: Mit ein bisschen Glück sind dann die Karpfen bald aus dem Gewässer raus! Das hat viele Vorteile...

500kg Besatz können eine Menge Fische sein, wenn man eben nicht mit "fangfertigen Karpfen" sondern mit K1 oder noch besser anderen Fischarten in kleiner Größe besetzt - nur das es eben ein langfristiger Besatz ist, und nicht fangfertige Fische besetzt und dann innerhalb 2 Wochen zu 80% wieder entnommen werden.


----------



## Yoshi (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Seh es positiv: Mit ein bisschen Glück sind dann die Karpfen bald aus dem Gewässer raus! Das hat viele Vorteile...
> 
> 500kg Besatz können eine Menge Fische sein, wenn man eben nicht mit "fangfertigen Karpfen" sondern mit K1 oder noch besser anderen Fischarten in kleiner Größe besetzt - nur das es eben ein langfristiger Besatz ist, und nicht fangfertige Fische besetzt und dann innerhalb 2 Wochen zu 80% wieder entnommen werden.



Mag sein, aber dann sind eben die anderen Fische drann.
Die fangen halt haptsächlich Karpfen und Weisfische, weils einfach ist. Wenn die weg sind, geht`s eben den Rubfischen an den Kragen. Und: wir dürfen laut der Stadt (ja, die haben extra einen Fischreibiologen beauftragt) nur ab K2 setzen, da diese wohl schon groß genug sind um die Dreikanntmuschel zu vertilgen, die ja hier "Artfremd" sein soll......


----------



## Yoshi (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Danke. Ganz so schlau hätte ich mich persönlich zwar nicht eingeschätzt, aber offenbar hab ich mehr Kenntniss der Thematik als Du.
> 
> *Das Argument "15kg+ Karpfen sind besonders wichtig für die Arterhaltung" ist genauso falsch, wie das Argument "15kg+ Karpfen schmecken nicht".
> *Beides habe ich in den Links ausreichend begründet.



Wie gesagt, einer muss ja hier der Board Schlaumeier geben, dass überlasse ich natürlich gerne dir

Blabalabal......(gähn). Ich kann meine Aussage wenigstens anhand von eigenen Erfahrungen konkret begründen und muss nicht auf ellenlange Links verweisen, die ich mir eben schnell mal rausgepickt habe.


----------



## Bibbelmann (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*



> [FONT=&quot]
> - schmerzen: wissenschaftlich bewiesen - fische sprüren keinen schmerz - (äussert sich in "stress")[/FONT]


liegt an der Methodik (der Erfassbarkeit), mit Wissenschaft hat so eine Aussage zu machen gar  nichts zu tun.


----------



## sepia (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, einer muss ja hier der Board Schlaumeier geben, dass überlasse ich natürlich gerne dir
> 
> Blabalabal......(gähn). Ich kann meine Aussage wenigstens anhand von eigenen Erfahrungen konkret begründen und muss nicht auf ellenlange Links verweisen, die ich mir eben schnell mal rausgepickt habe.


aber eigene Erfahrungen sind immer Einzelfälle. Ausserdem seh ich es auch anders. Einen großen Fisch zu zerlegen und dann beispielsweise in Räucherfilets zu teilen ist kulinarisch gesehen eine sehr gute Verwertung. 
Allerdings wenn man sich selber eine kulinarische Verwertung nicht zu traut oder voreingenommen ist, sollte man natürlich das Fischchen wieder schwimmen lassen


----------



## FoolishFarmer (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Ich kann meine Aussage wenigstens anhand von eigenen Erfahrungen konkret begründen und muss nicht auf ellenlange Links verweisen, die ich mir eben schnell mal rausgepickt habe.


Gut... so Erfahrungen wie Deine wiegen ein Studium und jahrelange Berufserfahrung ja direkt auf. |supergri
Nebenbei bemerkt hab ich die Links ja nicht "mal eben so rausgepickt" sondern irgendwann auch mal selbst geschrieben. Nur bevor ich hier jedesmal dasselbe schreibe, verweise ich doch auf schon vorhandenes.

Ne halbe Tonne Fisch bei gerade mal 70ha Wasserfläche besetzen dürfen (und davon womöglich auch noch die Hälfte Karpfen?) und sich dann noch beschweren?!? Ihr solltet mal über Verhältnissmäßigkeit nachdenken.




Btw. So langsam solltest Du Dich zügeln - andere haben hier schon wegen weniger Beleidigungen ne Verwarnung kassiert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*



> andere haben hier schon wegen weniger Beleidigungen ne Verwarnung kassiert.


Ist auch hier ganz kurz davor...


----------



## Yoshi (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*

@foolishfarmer: Du weist schon wie eine Wasserfläche von 72ha aussieht, oder?! Aber Sudierte leben halt meistens in der Theorie.....:q

Ach so, ähm, vergibst du hier etwa Verwarnungen?
Aber dann gib dir bitte auch eine, wegen "drohgebärdigen Verhaltens", hehehe


----------



## ernie1973 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*

Ich denke, es täte allen gut, wieder auf die Ausgangsfrage zurück zu kommen:

Nur zur Erinnerung - sie lautete:

*"Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt???"*

Also - kurze Zusammenfassung:

Entweder:

*- entnehmen und vernünftig verwerten,*

oder, falls bedenkenlos möglich:

*- schonend zurücksetzen, wenn man nicht verwerten kann, oder will!*

Andere Alternativen sehe ich nicht wirklich - und damit wäre doch eigentlich alles beantwortet, oder?

Mit entsprechender Begründung gibt uns das geltende Recht diese beiden Möglichkeiten problemlos her!

Wo ist dabei jetzt das Problem?

Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*



> Ach so, ähm, vergibst du hier etwa Verwarnungen?


Er nicht, aber ich zum Beispiel, und habe in diesem Thread schon mehrfach drauf hingewiesen nicht persönlich zu werden.
Nu reichts..


----------



## Nitro (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*

*Ich lach mich kaputt ,daß hier ist ja besser als Kino !*


----------



## Stachelritter86 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Entweder:
> 
> *- entnehmen und vernünftig verwerten,*
> 
> ...



Genau meine Meinung, @Ernie! 

beste Grüße

Markus


----------



## Wallerschreck (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ich denke, es täte allen gut, wieder auf die Ausgangsfrage zurück zu kommen:
> 
> Nur zur Erinnerung - sie lautete:
> 
> *"Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt???"*



#6


Meine persönliche Meinung zu dieser Frage:

Dem Gewässer einen gefallen tun und diese 15kg schwere fress und schei$fabrik von einem Karpfen entnehmen.
Ich habe das zweifelhafte Vergnügen mein Vereinsgewässer einen "Karpfenpuff" schimpfen zu können weil wirklich keiner die Karpfen entnimmt aber dauernd neue besetzt werden...das Gewässer hat inzwischen echte Probleme mit Faulschlamm und wäre es nicht in der Forellenregion gelegen und hätte nicht die Vorzüge einer guten Durchströmung wäre es durch die Masse an Großkarpfen längstens umgekippt. 

Verwertungsmöglichkeiten sind vielfältig. Ich persönlich würde einen großen Teil in Koteletts schneiden und dann räuchern.

Filettiert und paniert in der Pfanne gebraten ala Fish&Chips ist auch sehr lecker.

Filettiert und in Bierteig frittiert als Nugget geht auch.

Alles ist mit geringem Aufwand machbar und bei einem Karpfen dieser Größe sind auch Gräten kein Thema mehr.


----------



## olafson (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*

Hast dir hart erarbeitet Yoshi #r#r


----------



## Yoshi (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*



olafson schrieb:


> Hast dir hart erarbeitet Yoshi #r#r




Danke, unbekannter Gönner!


----------



## ernie1973 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*

@Wallerschreck:

Ich würde ihn auch entnehmen - zum einen kann ich durch meine fischhungrige Family auch größere Mengen vernünftig verwerten und koche/esse ich selber für mein Leben gerne Fisch in allen Variationen und zum anderen bin ich auch der Meinung, dass Kapitale Fische auch mal raus sollten, um Platz für die nachkommenden Generationen zu machen!

Aber wie so oft beim angeln:

Macht es doch einfach so, wie ihr es selber für richtig haltet und seht dabei zu, dass ihr gegen kein Gesetz verstoßt (oder Euch wenigstens nicht dabei erwischen laßt) - und juuut is!

Ernie


----------



## FoolishFarmer (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*



Yoshi schrieb:


> @foolishfarmer: Du weist schon wie eine Wasserfläche von 72ha aussieht, oder?! Aber Sudierte leben halt meistens in der Theorie.....:q


Ich untersuche eigentlich nur Seen über 50ha Größe - alle anderen fallen nicht unter die Vorgabe der Wasserahmenrichtlinie. 70ha gehört da eher zu den kleineren. Nächste Woche z.B. bin ich an der Goitsche: 1300ha.
Allein in den letzten 2 Jahren hab ich etwa 50 Seen untersucht die größer als 70ha waren... :g


----------



## K@rpfen@ngler (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*

also ich würde ihn villeicht mitnehmen wenn das gewässer wenig nahrung bietet. weil Karfpen viel verbrauchen.Gibt das gewässer viel Nahrung würde ich ihn vermessen wiegen ein foto machen und wieder einsetzten


----------



## sendener (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*

macht kloset bitte xD 

CLOSED meine ich


----------



## ernie1973 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*

@ sendener:

Warum close???

Gefallen Dir die gegebenen Antworten nicht?

Damit muß man rechnen, wenn man kontroverse Fragen aufwirft, deren Beantwortung immer sehr individuell vom Standpunkt (und den Kochkünsten) des jeweiligen Kollegen abhängt!

;O) lol

Ernie


----------



## Gunnar. (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*

Hi Paddy,

Hab grad mal in dein Profil geschaut. Wunder mich nur das da dein neuer Freund noch nicht verewigt ist.:q:q
Aber das du so ruhig geblieben bist , ich hätt das nicht geschaft.......

Gruß von der Müritz,

Gunnar


----------



## Dart (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*

Für den Normalangler stellt sich die Frage womöglich nicht in seinem gesamten Anglerleben 
Kurzer Scherzmodus:
Wenn ich Kannibale wäre, würde ich keine Urgroßmutter futtern.
Scherzmodus aus.

Bei mir flutschen solch Ausnahmefische immer wieder aus der Hand, ich bin da auch etwas ungeschickt.#h
Gruss Reiner


----------



## fantazia (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*

Moin,

ich mag  zwar eh keine Karpfen als Speisefisch aber ich setze grundsätzlich jeden grösseren Fisch zurück.Ganz einfach mit dem Gedanken wieso sollte ich einen alten grossen Fisch töten?Da nehme ich doch lieber 2 Satzis oder so mit.Davon gibt es hier nämlich genug in den Seen und sie werden jedes Jahr neu besetzt.Wozu also so einen alten Fisch entnehmen?Für mich persönlich ergibt es einfach keinen Sinn einen grossen Karpfen,Hecht oder wat weiss ich zu entnehmen.Darum gehen sie bei mir zurück womit ich mich besser fühle als wenn ich nen 30Pfünder Karpfen oder einen ü100 Hecht abschlage.Verurteile aber auch niemanden der sone Fische mitnimmt.Ist ja nunmal nicht verboten.


----------



## sendener (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> @ sendener:
> 
> Warum close???
> 
> ...


doch klar
aber hier gehts langsam hart zur sache und das hatte ich keinesfalls vor, mit meiner frage. XD


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*



fantazia schrieb:


> Darum gehen sie bei mir zurück womit ich mich besser fühle als wenn ich nen 30Pfünder Karpfen oder einen ü100 Hecht abschlage.Verurteile aber auch niemanden der sone Fische mitnimmt.Ist ja nunmal nicht verboten.



Da steht für mich alles drin => Catch & Decide #6

Alles immer abschlagen? Blödsinn...

Alles immer releasen? Blödsinn...

Mit Augenmaß Fische wenn sinnvoll verwertbar zum Eigenbedarf entnehmen und "Beifang" zurücksetzen ist doch wohl am Wasser die mit Abstand gebräuchlichste Lösung, jeder mit eigenen Schwerpunkten und Tendenzen... So soll es ja auch sein.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*

Servus Gunnar!


Gunnar. schrieb:


> Aber das du so ruhig geblieben bist , ich hätt das nicht geschaft.......


Ach... im Moment wirft mich nichts so leicht aus der Bahn.  Wir haben endlich Sommer und ich bin ständig im und am Wasser - viel besser geht´s gerad nicht. Erst heute wieder in nem saugeilen Wässerchen bei Baden-Baden gewesen (übrigens auch deutlich über 50ha). 

Ich bitte die miese Qualität zu entschuldigen - sind hald Video-Standbilder. |rolleyes Das Original liegt dafür in HD-Video vor und ist umso geiler!


----------



## Gunnar. (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*

Rehi Paddy,

 Über 50ha?? Nein nein |sagnix
Aber die Bilder!! Oh man , da geht einem das Herz in der Hose auf!! Einfach nur GEIL !!!!!! So was schönes kann ich garnicht in Worte fassen. Einfach anschauen und genießen!


----------



## chivas (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Nächste Woche z.B. bin ich an der Goitsche: 1300ha.



da is nicht weit bis leipzig - ich koch lecker kaffee


----------



## noworkteam (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*



sendener schrieb:


> ja wie das thema schon hei´ßt frage ich mich was tun wenn man so große fängt? macht man nur ein foto und lässt den großen ins wasser oder nimmt man ihn mit?


 

wenn das wetter gut ist, würde ich ihn mitnehmen, mir ein rezept aus dem AB suchen, freunde und ein nettes fass einladen, und einen schönen abend haben....

wenn nix gutes wetter, "sail away"....und das bier alleine trinken...

gruß


----------



## trixi-v-h (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*



Hanno schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon finde ich sowieso, dass Karpfen viel zu schön sind, um sie umzubringen...... Ich bring das einfach nicht fertig, grade bei so alten Fischen!
> Besser man fängt sich mit der Feeder oder so nen paar Satzis, die schmecken eh tausend mal besser


 
Sind die Satzis keine Karpfen oder lässt du sie töten?|kopfkrat


----------



## fantazia (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*

Moin,

klar sind Satzkarpfen genauso viel wert wie ein 30 Pfünder und sollten genau so sorgsam behandelt werden.Aber im Gegensatz zum 30 Pfünder werden Satzkarpfen nunmal in vielen Seen jedes Jahr neu besetzt und der Bestand an ihnen ist meist viel grösser.Darum finde ich es persönlich auch sinnvoller lieber paar Satzis als nen 30er zu entnehmen.Ist doch schade drum wenn im See nur paar sone Fische schwimmen und diese alten Fische nach und nach alle entnommen werden.Aber das muss wie gesagt jeder für sich selber entscheiden.


----------



## kingralphder1 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*

also ich wollte mal kurz sagen was mir schon so einige erfahrene angler gesagt haben . Die karpfen bis etwa 70 cm sind die , die sich noch richtig vermehren und nicht die grossen . Das ist wie bei uns menschen : nen rentner von sagen wir mal 80 jahren wird bestimmt keine kinder mehr zeugen ! Das ist nur in den jüngeren jahren so . Daher nehme ich nur die größeren karpfen mit - und wenn man weiss wie dann schmecken die auch super .


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*



kingralphder1 schrieb:


> also ich wollte mal kurz sagen was mir schon so einige erfahrene angler gesagt haben . Die karpfen bis etwa 70 cm sind die , die sich noch richtig vermehren und nicht die grossen .



Karpfen vermehren sich in unseren Breiten so gut wie gar nicht. Nur in sehr seltenen Fällen kommt ein kleiner Teil der Brut hoch.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Karpfen vermehren sich in unseren Breiten so gut wie gar nicht. Nur in sehr seltenen Fällen kommt ein kleiner Teil der Brut hoch.




Am ehesten vielleicht noch in einem 1 Meter tiefen Tümpel, der sich im Sommer auf Badewannentemperatur aufheizt.

Genaueres über die Laichbedingungen von Karpfen kann uns aber sicher FoolishFarmer erzählen.


----------



## kingralphder1 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*

Der karpfen brauch eine wassertemperatur von min. 23 grad eher noch darüber . Bei uns hier gibt es einen see der ist recht groß glaub 18,7ha . ist aber auch bis knapp 34 meter tief . Es gibt eine stelle (uferzone) die ist ca. 1,5 m tief und in diesem see gibt es definitiv junge karpfen . Und ich meine keine satzkarpfen denn die sind nicht nur 5 - 10 cm groß . Das wurde an diesem see schon seid einigen jahrzehnten beobachtet .


----------



## Yoshi (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*



kingralphder1 schrieb:


> Der karpfen brauch eine wassertemperatur von min. 23 grad eher noch darüber . Bei uns hier gibt es einen see der ist recht groß glaub 18,7ha . ist aber auch bis knapp 34 meter tief . Es gibt eine stelle (uferzone) die ist ca. 1,5 m tief und in diesem see gibt es definitiv junge karpfen . Und ich meine keine satzkarpfen denn die sind nicht nur 5 - 10 cm groß . Das wurde an diesem see schon seid einigen jahrzehnten beobachtet .



Deckt sich mit meinen Beobachtungen. Aber wenn man einigen Experten und wissenschaftliche abgehandelten Links galuben soll, ist dies ja eigentlich nicht möglich.......


----------



## kingralphder1 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*

und daher kann mir kein mensch erzählen das das satzkarpfen sind . Die sind dann meist zwischen 20 - 35 cm . oder nicht ?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*

Satzkarpfen gibt es in allen Größen...

K1 ist meist als 5 - 12cm angegeben.

Das die Karpfen auch in unseren Breiten zumindest versuchen zu laichen lässt sich ja jedes Jahr beobachten, wei erfolgreich das dann ist kommt sicher auf das Gewässer an. In den überwiegenden Fällen dürfte es aber kaum Erfolge geben...


----------



## Bibbelmann (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*

Frag mich grad ob ein Kuss obligatorisch ist, wenn man ihn zurücksetzt
Schönen Tag noch!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> vor oder nach dem Filetieren? Jetzt gib mal praktische Tipps zu deiner Kusstechnik, Martin!



Schnell editiert, oder? :m


----------



## Dart (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ihr wisst ja..... "je lieber dass er schaut, desto fester musste draufhaun"


Hi Mattin, du bist ja ein echter Carp-Lover, haste ne böse Schwiegermama, die nem Karpfen ähnelt?


----------



## zander-ralf (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*

Sendener, meldest du den Thread bitte ab!?
Ist doch jetzt überflüssig, oder?

Danke, zander-ralf


----------



## Gunnar. (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*

Nabend,


kingralphder1 schrieb:


> Der karpfen brauch eine wassertemperatur von min. 23 grad eher noch darüber . Bei uns hier gibt es einen see der ist recht groß glaub 18,7ha . ist aber auch bis knapp 34 meter tief . Es gibt eine stelle (uferzone) die ist ca. 1,5 m tief und in diesem see gibt es definitiv junge karpfen . Und ich meine keine satzkarpfen denn die sind nicht nur 5 - 10 cm groß . Das wurde an *diesem see* schon seid einigen jahrzehnten beobachtet .


In *diesem* See! Durchaus möglich. Es gibts sogar Gewässer mit Schonzeiten für Karpfen ...... weil sie *dort* erfolgreich laichen. Nur von diesen Gewässern gibt es erwiesenermaßen hier in Deutschland sehr sehr wenig. Warumwohl ist der Karpfen der mit am meisten besetze Fisch? Weil er beim laichen so erfolgreich ist.??

Bei der überwiegenden Masse an Gewässern braucht man sich bei der Entnahme in Sachen Reproduktion Null Komma Nix Gedanken machen. Der Karpfen hat schom rein beim laichen Probleme. Die Annahme der Fisch jedes Jahr laicht stimmt so auch nicht. Auch dafür müssen erstmal die Bedingungen stimmen. Der Karpfen ist einer der wenigen Fische die Laich zurückbilden können.  Auch hier die Frage warum wohl????


----------



## sendener (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*

abmeldung


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*

Wie jetzt, so ein brisantes Thema starten und dann abmelden?


----------



## sendener (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*

ok dann hol ich mal wieder das popcorn.. wiederanmeldung


----------



## luecke3.0 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*

Moin,
hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, mußte aber feststellen das sich im AB mal wieder gar nichts geändert hat...|rolleyes

Hier wir sofort wieder nach "Blut" geschriehen!

Ich möchte allgemein mal fragen was hier die "Hau drauf Fraktion" mit so einem Fisch machen will? Da traut sich niemand ran, der wird abgeschlagen landet in der TK, bleibt dort 2-3 Jahre und landet dann in der Tonne, jede Wette!
Desweiteren werden hier wie so oft wieder "Märchen" über Zubereitung u.ä. von Leuten erzählt die mit Sicherheit noch nie so einen großen Fisch mitgenommen und verwertet geschweigedenn überhaupt mal an der Angel hatten!#q

@Sendener
Entscheide über so einen großen Fisch wie du es für richtig hälst, aber entscheide RICHTIG!

"Think first, before you kill!!!"

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*



> Desweiteren werden hier wie so oft wieder "Märchen" über Zubereitung u.ä. von Leuten erzählt die mit Sicherheit noch nie so einen großen Fisch mitgenommen und verwertet geschweigedenn überhaupt mal an der Angel hatten!


Falls du damit mich meinst:
Des öfteren, sowohl privat wie früher auch beruflich...


----------



## FoolishFarmer (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*

Servus,


luecke3.0 schrieb:


> Desweiteren werden hier wie so oft wieder "Märchen" über Zubereitung u.ä. von Leuten erzählt die mit Sicherheit noch nie so einen großen Fisch mitgenommen und verwertet geschweigedenn überhaupt mal an der Angel hatten!#q


... interessant. Wie kommst Du darauf? |kopfkrat
Aber ich dokumentier die nächste Großkarpfenverwertung mal ausgiebig in Ton & Bild (inkl. der zufriedenen Kindergesichter beim Verzehr). Die Idee ist gar nicht schlecht - dann lassen sich zukünftige Fragen dieser Art viel eingehender beantworten. #6

Ich lasse es mir allerdings von einem Anhänger der C&R-Fraktion nicht bieten, "Mülltonnenverwertung" vorgehalten zu bekommen! |gr: 
Das (Mülltonne) hab ich sicherlich nicht nötig. Denn immerhin weiß ich Fisch als Nahrungsquelle zu schätzen - und ich weiß auch damit umzugehen. Reiß Dich gefälligst zusammen und überprüf solche Äußerungen nochmal bevor Du sie hier unbedacht hinschreibst. |krach:


----------



## Wallerschreck (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*



luecke3.0 schrieb:


> Ich möchte allgemein mal fragen was hier die "Hau drauf Fraktion" mit so einem Fisch machen will? Da traut sich niemand ran, der wird abgeschlagen landet in der TK, bleibt dort 2-3 Jahre und landet dann in der Tonne, jede Wette!




Zunächst einmal kommt mir so ein Fisch niemals am Stück in die Truhe. Die erste "Portion" (1-3 Kg je nachdem wie viele Leute mitessen) wird direkt verwertet denn frisch schmeckts am Besten.

Dann kommt der Rest je nachdem ob ich plane ihn zu räuchern oder zu filetieren entweder in Koteletts oder in Filets zu je 1.5 Kg Portionen in die Kühltruhe das ist sauber und nimmt wenig Platz weg.

Man kann die Portionen dann je nach Bedarf auftauen und zubereiten...klasse Sache! In die (Müll)Tonne kam bei mir außer ein paar Barschen die ich schlichtweg "vergessen" hatte noch nichts.






luecke3.0 schrieb:


> Desweiteren werden hier wie so oft wieder "Märchen" über Zubereitung u.ä. von Leuten erzählt die mit Sicherheit noch nie so einen großen Fisch mitgenommen und verwertet geschweigedenn überhaupt mal an der Angel hatten!#q



Habe ich schon mehrmals sogar wenn ichs garnicht drauf angelegt habe (z.B. auf Köderfisch beim Zanderangeln).

Ich würde mal eher sagen du hast das selber nie versucht sonst würdest du dich nicht so abfällig darüber äußern...denn Karpfen (auch große) sind durchaus Schmackhaft.


----------



## ernie1973 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*

Eigentlich hatte ich aus Rücksichtnahme bisher immer davon abgesehen, meine Karpfen-Fangbilder zu posten, weil ich weiß, das ich dann nur Konflikte provoziere mit einer gewissen "Splittergruppe" unter uns Anglern!

Aber wenn ich das hier so alles lese, dann bekomme ich auch langsam Lust, mal vom Fang bis auf die Teller alles zu dokumentieren!

;O)

...obwohl es dann mit Sicherheit Verwarnungen hageln würde, weswegen ich bisher davon abgesehen hatte!

Es ist mir allerdings in der Tat auch lieber, max. einen 10 Pfund Karpfen mitzunehmen, als einen der wirklich Großen - aber so langsam reizt es mich echt, mal in Bildern zu dokumentieren, wie gut die Verwertung eines solchen U-Bootes mit meiner großen Family klappt! 

Vielleicht sollte ich nochmal mit einer großen Salzkartoffel angeln gehen - da scheiden die kleinen nämlich aus und nur die großen inhalieren diese gerne!(komischerweise fängt man auf Boilies dort fast nur die kleinen - was mein Schwager nicht wahrhaben will und weiter mit seinen Boilies fast nur die Minis fängt !).

Ach ja, zum Thema ablaichen der Karpfen:

In einem Vorstaubecken meines Vereinsgewässers ist das Wasser in einem großen Stück sehr flach und erwärmt sich im Sommer extrem(Tiefe ist unter 1m) und es wurden zusätzlich zu den großen Seerosenfeldern "umgedrehte Weihnachtsbäume" als Laichhilfen ins Gewässer eingebracht, weswegen ich denke, dass sich dort regelmäßig die Karpfen erfolgreich fortpflanzen.
Dieses Gebiet ist auch als Laich- und Vogelschutzgebiet für die Angler gesperrt und man hört dort von Frühjahr bis Sommer die Karpfen "klatschen".
Selbst wenn sich nur wenige dort reproduzieren, fühlen sie sich dort zumindest sehr wohl!
Zumindest im Sommer 2004 ist es ihnen anscheinend zahlreich und erfolgreich gelungen, was ich der Größe der "Minis" entnehme, die beim Köfi-Stippen recht oft bissen.

Besatz mit Karpfen findet dort nicht statt!

Lediglich Aal & Refos wurden da nach meiner Info in letzter Zeit mal besetzt.
Die Bafos kommen auf natürlichem Wege dort rein und Weißfische gibt es in Massen & Hechte & Zander & Barsche auch in einer selbsterhaltenden Population!

;O)

...und bevor die Talsperre damals komplett abgelassen wurde sind so einige wirklich Kapitale Karpfen nach dem Abfischen der Talsperre in dieses Vorstaubecken umgesetzt worden!

Da ist von Mini-Nachwuchskarpfen bis zu Ü 40 Pfund alles drin!

Ernie

PS:

So einen Fisch sollte man niemals "am Stück" in die Truhe legen, sondern filetieren / portionieren, weil es bei einer normalen Kühltruhe (bis max. -20 Grad) viel zu lange dauert, bis solch ein Fisch im Ganzen durchgefrostet ist.
Darunter leidet die Qualität massiv!

Besser in kleinen Mengen abpacken und vakuum-einschweißen!

PS:

Es deckt sich mit meiner Erfahrung, dass wirklich große Karpfen rel. oft auf toten Köderfisch auf Grund beißen und im Alter anscheinend zu Räubern "mutieren".

Dabei fange ich wenn die Großen, weil ich sie wirklich gezielt fast nie beangle!...bis jetzt! *grins*


----------



## j4ni (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*

"Splittergruppe unter uns Anglern"...man, man, man...ach ich lass es, hatte ich ja doch schon mal geschrieben auch wenn der Thread anders hieß. Hey willkommen im Kreis!


----------



## j4ni (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*

Martin zwischen Splittergruppe und Minderheit liegen aber noch einige Dimensionen an Konnotation....und wie gesagt, ist eh schon mal gesagt worden aber eventuell fühlt sich ja jemand berufen das gleiche nochmal zu sagen damit sich das Rad weiter dreht und dreht und dreht....


----------



## ernie1973 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*

Ich denke, die letzte Umfrage zu dem Thema hat das recht eindeutig gezeigt, dass die "Extreme" letztlich zahlenmäßig doch nur Rand- und Splittergruppen sind!

Für das Ergebnis kann ich nix und es ist zumindest mal ein für das Anglerboard repräsentativer Wert, der zeigt, dass die überwiegende Mehrheit doch Catch & Decide betreibt, so wie ich es mache!

Ernie

PS:

"Splittergruppe" sollte eigentlich keinen neg. Beigeschmack haben, sondern nur das zahlenmäßige Verhältnis bezogen auf die Gesamtheit der Angler verdeutlichen!

Obwohl die wenigen mit diesen beiden extremen Überzeugungen uns Angler zumindest ganz schön "splitten" (nicht splittern!). *grins*...q.e.d. !

Wenn man anhand der Umfrage gesehen hat, wie wenige nur C&R in extremer Form betreiben und wie oft dieses Thema trotzdem für Zündstoff hier drin sorgt, dann paßt der Begriff der Splittergruppe aber doch schon ganz gut, wenn ich es recht überlege!(da klingt sowas militantes mit...das fällt mir jetzt erst auf...!).


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*

Also zum kulinarischen Aspekt kann ich auch nur beitragen das die Grosskarpfen, deren Verwertung ich miterlebt habe, geschmacklich nicht zu beanstanden waren. Wenn die Fische aus einem Gewässer schmecken ist die Größe nachrangig, wenn die Fische aus einem Gewässer nicht schmecken ist das auch bei allen Exemplaren so.

In einem Stück einfrieren finde ich auch etwas seltsam, Lücke scheint ein Kühlhaus zu haben. In einer normalen Gefriertruhe fällt ein Fisch mit 90cm schon auf, oder? In einen Gefrierschrank passt das Tier ja garnicht...

Ich würde also auch die Variante mit den Filets bevorzugen, alles andere ist doch unpraktisch. Oder man lässt das Tier eben doch schwimmen und wartet auf ein küchengroßes Exemplar...


----------



## luecke3.0 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*

Hallo Leute,
vorweg ich habe niemanden persönlich angesprochen, das war auch nicht meine Absicht, es sollte nur auf die Allgemeinheit abzielen da nicht nur in diesem Thema viel über Karpfenzubereitung "gemünchhaust" wurde.
Ich ziele auch nicht auf Angler ab die jahrzehnte lange Koch- und Angelerfahrung haben, es geht mir um speziell die Leute, und das sind nicht wenige, die mit so einem Fang einfach "überfordert" sind! Da wird nach dem Fang im "Jubelrausch" draufgehauen ohne drüber nachzudenken. Mir ist das in jungen Jahren auch passiert und ich möchte andere Angler davor warnen, denn da ist die Gefahr der "Mülltonnenverwertung" sehr hoch!
Nebenbei bin ich keine reiner C&R Angler und habe auch Erfahrung mit der Zubereitung von großen Fischen, der Grill ist da meine erste Wahl. Und Karpfen schmeckt geräuchert einfach nur deliziös würd ich so manchen teuren "Edelfisch" für stehen lassen.
Trotzdem würd ich nicht auf die Idee kommen richtig Kapitale Fische mitzunehmen, allein die Schwierigkeit die reine Masse an Fisch loszuwerden, jeden Nachbarn nerven usw. -> Nein!!!
Auch wenn ich morgen nen 1,20m Hecht fangen würde, würde ich ihn zurücksetzen, vor 10 Jahren hätte ich das anders gemacht und es wäre das passiert was ich oben beschrieben habe!

AUßerdem möchte ich wiedereinmal zu bedenken geben das es sich hier um die "Karpfenecke" handelt also der kleine Teil des Forums für die "Spiltter- oder Randgruppe".|rolleyes Hier sind die Meinungen halt etwas anders...

Einige Leute müssen mal lernen einen "gesunden Kompromiss" zu finden zwischen C&R und "Hau drauf"! Die Frage ist auch wie lange bei der heutigen Situation von viel zu vielen ANglern bei viel zu wenig Gewässern (jedenfalls in vielen Regionen) die "Kochtopfangler" noch in der Mehrheit bleiben!? Im übrigen muss ich mir wohl ne neue Brille kaufen denn ich treffe immer mehr ANgler die die Zeichen der Zeit erkannt haben und einen Kompromiss gefunden haben und das lässt hoffen!:m
Aber durch "Internetangeln" findet man soetwas nicht heraus!|rolleyes:q

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## u-see fischer (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*



luecke3.0 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> vorweg ich habe niemanden persönlich angesprochen, das war auch nicht meine Absicht, es sollte nur auf die Allgemeinheit abzielen da nicht nur in diesem Thema viel über Karpfenzubereitung "gemünchhaust" wurde.
> Ich ziele auch nicht auf Angler ab die jahrzehnte lange Koch- und Angelerfahrung haben, es geht mir um speziell die Leute, und das sind nicht wenige, die mit so einem Fang einfach "überfordert" sind! Da wird nach dem Fang im "Jubelrausch" draufgehauen ohne drüber nachzudenken. Mir ist das in jungen Jahren auch passiert und ich möchte andere Angler davor warnen, denn da ist die Gefahr der "Mülltonnenverwertung" sehr hoch!
> Nebenbei bin ich keine reiner C&R Angler und habe auch Erfahrung mit der Zubereitung von großen Fischen, der Grill ist da meine erste Wahl. Und Karpfen schmeckt geräuchert einfach nur deliziös würd ich so manchen teuren "Edelfisch" für stehen lassen.
> ...



|good: Genau so sehe ich das auch.

Grüße
u-see fischer


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*



luecke3.0 schrieb:


> Ich ziele auch nicht auf Angler ab die jahrzehnte lange Koch- und Angelerfahrung haben, es geht mir um speziell die Leute, und das sind nicht wenige, die mit so einem Fang einfach "überfordert" sind! Da wird nach dem Fang im "Jubelrausch" draufgehauen ohne drüber nachzudenken. Mir ist das in jungen Jahren auch passiert und ich möchte andere Angler davor warnen, denn da ist die Gefahr der "Mülltonnenverwertung" sehr hoch!



Da hast Du sicher recht, gerade beim ersten großen Fisch ist der Knüppel schnell zur Hand (man muss den Fang ja vorzeigen), die Verwertung hinterher dann das Problem.

Ich habe schon mehr als einen Marmorkarpfen gesehen, der dann in den Büschen gelandet ist - natürlich erst nach gefühlten 243 Fotos und wiegen... Weil ihn dann eben doch keiner verwerten wollte/konnte. Das ist verwerflich und dagegen sollte man scharf vorgehen.

Aber wer einen großen Fisch verwerten möchte und auch kann, der soll es tun - Guten Appetit!


----------



## Ufo68 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*

Hallo,

Jetzt mal eine andere Frage: Kann man solch große Fische überhaubt verwerten? Schmecken die überhaupt noch.

Es ist vielleicht eine Blöde Frage mansch einer wird auch Schmunzel..... Aber ich habe einen solchen Fang noch nicht gehabt in meinem Jungen Anglerleben. 4-5 Kilo schon aber wenn sie mal so 10 oder 15 kilo haben??????|bigeyes

Über einen Tip würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## FoolishFarmer (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*

Trollalarm? |rolleyes



luecke3.0 schrieb:


> Trotzdem würd ich nicht auf die Idee kommen richtig Kapitale Fische mitzunehmen, allein die Schwierigkeit die reine Masse an Fisch loszuwerden, jeden Nachbarn nerven usw. -> Nein!!!


Ist ja auch in Ordnung. Wenn Du ihn nicht verwerten kannst, bin ich eindeutig auch dafür (aus Respekt vor der Kreatur) ihn leben zu lassen.


luecke3.0 schrieb:


> Einige Leute müssen mal lernen einen "gesunden Kompromiss" zu finden zwischen C&R und "Hau drauf"!


Ok - Du setzt die großen zurück, ick hau sie vorn Kopp!


----------



## Quappenjäger (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was tun bei einem Karpfen der über 15 kg wiegt..?*

als jungangler hab ich auch alles geknüppelt.jetzt nur noch was ich mag und verwerten kann. nen 15 kg carp würde im froster vergammeln. kleine carps ( 40 - 50 cm ) geräuchert echt legger. da aber z.b kaum jemand aus der famiele fisch isst wären große carps nicht verwertbar!! also lass ich sie wieder schwimmen.natürlich angel ich nur auf kleine karpfen .


----------

